# S120 Fehlercode 7490



## Holzbaum (12 März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe Folgendes Problem an einer Anlage mit 5 S120 Antrieben.
Sporadisch tritt der Fehlercode 7490 auf (EPOS Freigabe während Verfahren weggenommen).
Über Fangschaltungen sieht es aber nicht so aus, das die Steuerung dem Umrichter eine Freigabe nimmt.
Hat jemand eine Idee was diesen Fehler sonst noch auslösen könnte?
Es treten keine zusätzlichen Fehler zum gleichen Zeitpunkt in anderen Achsen oder in der CU auf.

Kann es sein das dieser Fehler mit den EPOS Abtastzeiten zu tun hat?
Ab 5 Achsen müssen diese auf 250µs stehen für Strom und Drehzahlregler.
Im Starter scheint derzeit noch 125µs eingestellt zu sein. Kenne mich mit dem Starter nicht so super aus und habe 
derzeit keine möglich dies auf 250µs anzupassen.

Danke


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2018)

Hallo,

was im Starter steht ist erstmal irrelevant, wichtig ist was im Antrieb steht.
Kann es sein das das Einspeisebereit Signal (p864) weggenommen wird?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Holzbaum (12 März 2018)

Hi,

Meinen Sie das P840 Ready Signal von der SPS Steuerung zur betreffenden Achse?
Oder ist das P864 eine Rückmeldung von der Einspeisung des Umrichters zur SPS?


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2018)

p864 ist eine Rückmeldung der Einspeisung zum Umrichter, geht komplett an der SPS vorbei.


----------



## Holzbaum (12 März 2018)

Also 
P864 ist bei den Achsen mit dem R863.0 der Einspeisung gekoppelt.
Der Hinweis ist super da wir Ende letzten Jahres Siemens an der Anlage vor Ort hatten.
Siemens hat Einspeisungsprobleme durch Netzschwankungen festgestellt. Die Lösung hierzu von Siemens war die Fehler der Einspeisung in der SPS verzögert auszuwerten, da die Einspeisungsprobleme nur für Millisekunden vorliegen.
Vielleicht wird derzeit aber immer noch durch die noch vorhanden Einspeisungsprobleme der R863.0 kurzzeitig weggenommen was dann zum Fehler 7490 der Achse führt?


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2018)

Hi,

ja das kann natürlich gut sein das diese Einspeiseproblemchen zu diesem Effekt führen.
Ihr könntet den P864 testweise auf 1 stellen und schauen ob dann der 7490 noch auftritt, wenn nicht wisst ihr wo es her kommt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Holzbaum (12 März 2018)

Okay
danke für die Hilfe


----------



## zako (12 März 2018)

... normallerweise ein Folgefehler.
Schau mal in Deine Alarmhistorie ob kurz davor noch weitere Fehler auftreten.
Aber vielleicht doch ein Ansteuerproblem. Tritt der Fehler während der Fahrt oder eher im Stillstand auf?
Beim STARTER kann man auch das Steuerwort usw. mittracen und bitgranualar darstellen. Dann könnte man z.B. recht schnell auf falsche Ansteuerung seitens der SPS kommen.


----------

